
Update4j – the Java update/launch framework – now has a cool demo app - javinpaul
https://github.com/update4j/update4j/wiki/Demo-Application
======
stmw
This makes me think of Marimba's Castanet at the dawn of java in 1996 -
[https://www.wired.com/1996/11/es-marimba/](https://www.wired.com/1996/11/es-
marimba/)

